

Attune: Impressive student-made app for syncing your life on android - androidwatch
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2WG8ZGmSAA

======
jotechi
Not bad, I think there's couple apps like this on android. But we still need
this for iOS!

~~~
androidwatch
yup, Agent does the same thing I believe.

